# I've lost my rabbit!!!



## susan_1981 (Sep 8, 2008)

I put my rabbit back into his hutch last night and covered it up. Went to get him out this morning and his cage door was open and he'd gone. Checked all round our garden and he definitely isn't there. Even went over next doors to see if i could see him but it's so overgrown, it's hard to tell but I couldn't see him. I've called our local vet to see if anyone has found him but nothing - they took my details.

I'm so worried and really upset. I think it's probably highly unlikely that I'll get him back. I just hope that a fox doesn't get him. I'm absolutely devastated. He's a really big rabbit though so I'm hoping that would go on his side. My cats were scared of him.

I've put fliers up our street and posted a few through doors. Is there anything else I can do? Is there any place that a rabbit heads for? Do they have any sense of their way back if they get out - i.e. like cats?


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

aw that sucks mate do ya think someone pinched him?


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

ITS HARD AS SOME TRY TO WANDER WHEN THEY WANT TO MATE HAS HE BEEN DONE . iT SOUNDS LIKE YOU HAVE ALREADY STARTED TO DO ALL THAT YOU CAN . iD CALL THE LOCAQL RESCUES TO AND TELL THEM THE DISCRIPTION OF YOUR BUNS INCASE SOMEONE HANDS HIM IN.


----------



## susan_1981 (Sep 8, 2008)

No I don't think someone would have taken him. I think that he's just managed to get free. 

He's been done as well so I don't think it could be related to that.

I suppose I'll just have to hope that he'll turn up. My poor little boy. It's so upsetting!


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

its such a worry when you dont know where they are fingers crossed he returns or someone finds him


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

oh no fingers crossed he`s found safe!!


----------



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

Oh no! So sorry you've lost him  

Do you know where in the garden he could have gotten out of? If you can identify the places he could have escaped through and then see where he might have gone from there it might give you some leads, people to ask (if its into a garden) and what have you.

I hope you find him!


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Oh my, I really hope you find him.


----------

